

Iranian Scientist Claims to Have Built "Time Machine" - chenster
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/13/130412-iranian-time-machine-time-travel-grandfather-paradox/

======
t0
This looks like simple probability based predicting. For example, if you're in
college you likely have a decent job in the future. In tree form, the next
branch would say based on that, you probably have a family and children.

The film the Adjustment Bureau explores this concept on a large scale. If you
miss your morning bus, you would never have sat next to your future wife and
the tree branches out in a completely different direction. It would take more
than a supercomputer to figure out every possible direction your life could
take.

------
gmuslera
Since when Asimov's Foundation was about time travel?

